# 联系方式都来贴一下～～～（qq除外）

## poc668

大家都知道，国内开源氛围并不是很好，大部分是假开源。有时候感触很深，学个什么东西，特别是当学得比较深入的时候，想找个人问有时候都不知道找谁，有个人交流下也好。这也怪国内教育，有问题问老师而不是和同学商量。这个就暂且不说了。这个咱没办法改变的。现在说点实在的吧。

       Linux顽强的生命力已经再次被证实，国内因此也刮起了Linux狂潮（这里我真想鄙视下某些人，别以为把 Linux改成XP的主题再发布就多牛XX了，严重鄙视！个人意见～～～得罪之处见谅了），ubuntu可以说是在所有发行版本当中比较流行的了，但是鄙人独爱gentoo！（顺便说下，我机器ASUS A8T系列gentoo开机速度8秒左右，哈哈～～～）不过大家发现没有，特别是搞技术的，你在群里面发个问题，别人会嘲笑你，甚至会攻击你无知，但是你再去国外IRC频道看看，人家是多么的低调，多么的耐心。这个我就不多说了  :Smile: 大家自己体会吧。

      不过用Linux的人都知道，天朝的企鹅（又名QQ）估计是看不起Linux，所以对Linux支持不敢恭维，商家都是唯利是图的，这个咱可以理解。不过说到这里我就有话说了，我估计是用开源得永久了，对二进制安装的比较敏感，因为我不想自己的磁盘被扫描也不想自己发送的消息被无故监听。这个大家应该知道我在说什么。当然我说的都是一些正常范围的内容，只是有时候没有隐私的感觉，就像被强奸一样！（又看到某人名言，这段日子就像被强奸，既然不能反抗就学会享受）

      说得已经够多的了，就是想找些志同道合的人一起为中华的开源事业力尽微薄之力，那些所谓的什么开源联盟的，我看了都恶心，领导全部是非平民，难道开源也要需要ZF干预？？？（这样说不犯法吧，毕竟我知道法律是谁定的是为谁定的）

      本人先贴上自己的联系方式

      Google Talk: poc668@gmail.com

      IRC server: irc.freenode.net

      IRC channel: #cosu

      另外本人也申请了个域名：http://www.cosu.info

      COSU取名为中华开源联盟

      China Open Source Union

      民间联盟 无权无钱味

      网站暂时不知道做成什么样的  希望大家一起探讨

----------

## poc668

都没人吗

----------

## showboy

安个virtualbox或 QEMU之类的虚拟机，然后再在上面安个xp，再安装qq不就行了，怕机器慢就用webQQ

----------

## gmsh

gmshcn#gmail.com

对楼主的8s很感兴趣

----------

## poc668

 *showboy wrote:*   

> 安个virtualbox或 QEMU之类的虚拟机，然后再在上面安个xp，再安装qq不就行了，怕机器慢就用webQQ

 

说的还不够清楚吗？

QQ除外

----------

## gmsh

 :Razz: 

----------

## linwhwylb

MSN，比较常用的。

linwh_wylb63@hotmail.com

----------

## lidashuang

ldshuang@gmail.com

----------

## duizhang

本人菜鸟  如不嫌弃请加  zheshimingzi@gmail.com

----------

## astroscry

菜鸟:astroscry@gmail.com

----------

## QTTg

ttlove623gg@hotmai.com

TTLOVE623gg@yahoo.cn

 :Laughing: 

----------

